# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  how to change the value of x -axis on the excel graph

## killa

can you pls help out guys? wen i plot my excel graphs, the values of the x-axis are 1,2,3,4 not their true values. can you pls help out how to change it? thanks
im using windows xp..

----------


## ChemistB

It would help to have an example of your graph but I'm going to guess it's in your chart series.  With the chart selected, go to the chart dropdown> Source Data and enter your range under the Category X Axis (e.g. = Sheet1!A2:A10)

Did this help?

ChemistB

----------


## killa

here is my graph.. the x-axis should have values of 0.25, 0.50, 1.0, 3.0, 6.0, 12.0, 18.0 respectively. how do change the x-axis values to show their real values.. thanks....

----------


## ChemistB

Click on the graph.  Go to Chart>Source Data> 
Put your cursor in Catagory X Labels box and then highlight the cells you want to be your x axis.

ChemistB

----------


## Andy Pope

And if you want to chart the x values as real values rather than categories you will need to change the chart type to xy-scatter.
This will then alter the values displayed on the axis to those specified by the Major Unit value. So if you want true x values AND those specific data points on the axis you will need to fake the axis using a dummy series.

----------


## teximus

I don't find Chart/Source anywhere, and when I click on Data all of the icons are inactive.





> Click on the graph.  Go to Chart>Source Data> 
> Put your cursor in Catagory X Labels box and then highlight the cells you want to be your x axis.
> 
> ChemistB

----------


## ChemistB

That was for Excel 2000 or 2003,

 For 2007, 2010, When you click on the chart, 3 new tabs are added to your Ribbon under the topic of "Chart Tools".  They are "Design", "Layout", and "Format".   Under "Design" is the option to "Select Data"

----------


## MiRoNYC

I have two X-Y scatter plots that I need to compare and therefore, the x-axis (and y-axis) values need to be the same. I need three graphs, one each of the two regions and one combining all of it together. I've included the excel file for review and if someone could tell me how to achieve this, I would greatly appreciate as I anticipate this becoming a frequent problem. In the file, the graphs in question can be found on the last three tabs to the right. One tab is for Veneto, one for Lombardia, and the other for both combined. Thanks!

Forgot to mention, ideally I need the x-axis value to go from 60% to 110% and the y-axis from 0% to 14% but because my data involve numbers to the second decimal point, I'd also like to know if there is a way to change the icons used in the legend to a much smaller bullet point type of symbol. Some of my measurements are 0.02 or 0.04 or 0.08 and on the graph, these appear all lumped together at 0%. While seemingly insignificant, I need the graph to visually differentiate from these as much as possible. Thanks!

----------


## arlu1201

MiRoNYC,

Unfortunately you need to post your question in a new thread, it's against the forum rules to post a question in the thread of another user. If you create your own thread, any advice will be tailored to your situation so you should include a description of what you've done and are trying to do.  Also, if you feel that this thread is particularly relevant to what you are trying to do, you can surely include a link to it in your new thread.

----------


## MiRoNYC

Done, how do I delete my post above?

----------


## arlu1201

Dont worry about it.  You do not need to delete it.

----------

